# gamo realtree hunter



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Has anyone ever used this gun?

and is it worth buying cuz im looking to buy one

the one im looking at is 1000fps .177 cal not the .22


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

Im actually thinking about buying that gun.But i cant tell u anything about it cause im new to this.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

It seems like a good gun. but i think im gonna buy the Varmint Hunter by gamo.You can hunt at night with it.and since it has high fps im gonna kill some ***** around my house.

happy hunting :sniper:


----------

